
Overview of top cryptocurrencies - kilimchoi
https://github.com/kilimchoi/cryptocurrency
======
avenoir
This is just an FYI for anyone thinking about using Coinbase for their trades.
Coinbase makes you periodically re-verify your identity. This process used to
be manual. It is 100% automated now and it rarely works (look at Coinbase
community forums for more on this). I've had a support ticket open regarding
this issue for 3 weeks now and the only response I've gotten so far is "As we
experience rapid growth, we are also experiencing a high volume of support
requests and we regret not being able to answer your inquiry in a reasonable
amount of time." I don't have any serious money tied up in Coinbase, but if i
did I would be freaking the fuck out right now with this appalling support
service.

~~~
justinclift
As a data point, this seem to be the discussion area mentioned by avenoir:

[https://community.coinbase.com/c/coinbase/id-
verification](https://community.coinbase.com/c/coinbase/id-verification)

------
DennisP
Nice! A few comments...

I think XRP is down to about 60% founder control, they've been giving it away
to strategic partners.

Ethereum Classic doesn't have anything to do with Cryptonote. It's a straight
fork of Ethereum.

I don't think Golem or Augur are actually in production yet, they're just
tokens on Ethereum that will play a role in the actual systems once those are
live.

~~~
arcaster
Yeah, XRP doesn't have much utility for the average user. Also noticed the
gaping error citing that Ethereum Classic implements crypto-note.

If you want to look at a token that's about as close to a complete scam as
tokenly possible, look no further than Gnosis. The GNO token doesn't actually
directly translate to an asset that can be used on their prediction market
come launch. Even more, investors only control 4.5% of the GNO tokens in
existence, granted this was all done AFTER Gnosys had more than enough
existing funding. Cash grab, plain and simple.

~~~
kilimchoi
So did the investors sell their GNO tokens?

~~~
simonebrunozzi
AFAIK, they can't for the first 12 months after the ICO sale (which happened a
couple of weeks ago).

------
gnarcoregrizz
A comment regarding bytecoin: it was exploited with a double spend bug which
allowed the unlimited minting of new coins, a lot of which I'm sure were
dumped on poloniex. See some details here:
[https://getmonero.org/2017/05/17/disclosure-of-a-major-
bug-i...](https://getmonero.org/2017/05/17/disclosure-of-a-major-bug-in-
cryptonote-based-currencies.html)

I'm surprised polo still has it listed

~~~
kilimchoi
wow. Dashcoin seems to be affected too

------
arcaster
You should consider differentiating "tokens" from crypto-currencies backed by
their own unique blockchain implementation. For example, Golem is a token
built on Ethereum, however, it's not really a true "crypto-currency", rather a
payment layer for Golem's "fog" computing platform.

------
flipp3r
> Stellar Lumens Cons: "No mining available. 95% of Lumens were given out"

95% were given out? Maybe I'm misreading this but only 9.66B/102.94B XLM has
been given out. (To people who own BTC or XRP. It's basically a living
advertisement for XRP.)

The creators still own 93.28B XLM. They own approx. 90% of all XLM.

~~~
kilimchoi
Feel free to make a pr correcting this. I was going off what they said on the
website.

~~~
flipp3r
The stats are from their own website btw;
[https://dashboard.stellar.org/](https://dashboard.stellar.org/)

------
gruez
Ethereum cons: smart contracts get hacked

~~~
desdiv
Ethereum pros: security researchers who find bugs in smart contracts are
rewarded handsomely and instantly

~~~
AstralStorm
And if they reward themselves too much, the blockchain is forked again?

------
fdik
None of them can solve the micropayment problem.

GNU Taler can.

------
brentis
Fascinated by Golem (GNT) when coupled with an orchestration layer
[http://blog.streamr.com/2017/05/golem-plus-streamr-equals-
he...](http://blog.streamr.com/2017/05/golem-plus-streamr-equals-heart/)

------
kilimchoi
OP here, feel free to make a pr to correct any errors or if you want to add
any new information.

------
dang
This is not a Show HN. Please read the rules:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

